# Robben Ford - Talk to your daughter solo



## oriolmusic (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi folks, It's me again! The last few days I've tried to soloing with minor and major pentatonics. What better way to learn that than solo from Robben Ford? I hope you enjoy! 

Robben Ford Solo


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done sir. Like your tone and style.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

wow great playing, congratulations.
QQ do you have Floyd blocked? When you do big band I don't see it moving at all?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I guess I'll just sell my vintage ES-335, buy an Ibanez get some music lessons


----------



## oriolmusic (Sep 6, 2017)

Ohh thanks!!!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Rock !!, What software or pedal did you used?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Very sweet - great playing!


----------

